

Test Scores and Biological Father's Income - cwan
http://gregmankiw.blogspot.com/2009/08/test-scores-and-income.html

======
DanielStraight
It's important to read the original blog post:
[http://gregmankiw.blogspot.com/2009/08/least-surprising-
corr...](http://gregmankiw.blogspot.com/2009/08/least-surprising-correlation-
of-all.html)

The author makes it quite clear there, but not in the sharing of this second
graph, that the correlation does not imply a causation.

